# Sand Fleas/Moles crabs



## wizorack

Does anyone know of a bait store in the Charleston area that sells this bait? Most of the places that I have called in Charleston had no idea what I was tlaking about. But I have read on some websites about fnding them on the South Carolina beaches, although I have seen any myself. But anyway was my Favorite bait when I lived in the St Pete area and have had no luck finding them in Charleston. Btw I am pretty new to the Boards here so Hello to everyone!! 

wiz


----------



## emanuel

Welcome to the board. Hope you have fun here and share your fishing stories with us. Just don't exaggerate TOO much, a little is expected.  

As for sand fleas (not the board owner) you can find them by digging in the sand right in the surf line. I don't really look for them much, but I know they're there. I think you need a special rake for them.


----------



## GLENNO

wizorack,

What kind of fish are you going after with sand fleas? They are so small....maybe baitfish? Something else?


----------



## Duke of Fluke

It blows my mind that people pay for fleas! Wade in the water and wait for a wave to break on the sand, as it receedes look down and you will see v's in the sand as the fleas burrow back into the sand. You may also see small bubbles coming out of the sand. Plunge your hands down and scoop up a big handful of sand. Dig through it and you will find the fleas. It is not uncommon to find 4-5 in a single handful of sand. You will find one small area will be loaded with them and others totally barren. Your rarely have to move more than a few yards to find some though. A rake is nice, but not necessary. They are great for whiting/mullet/kingfish(depending on what they are called locally), croaker, puppy drum, etc. They are about the best bait available for tautog, triggerfish, and sheepshead. They also work well for stripers when drifted around inlets with no weight. Good luck.


----------



## GLENNO

Duke of Fluke,

Thanks for info. How do you rigg them for fishing from peir?


----------



## wizorack

Thanks for the info Duke. I have actually tried digging with my hands and the sand where I am fishing is not easily dug by hand and I never see them running through the sand as the water washes out. Although as a kid I remmber seeing that before. I jsut need to remmber to take my hand shovel with me next time. BTW I have a sister that lives in Lagrange, and I am originally from Columbus. And Glenno, they are not that small really, most about the size of a nickel I guess. I used them for Sheephead the most in Florida and have found it to stay on a hook better than any other saltwater bait!!


----------



## jay b

Not there now but as a dependant of a Marine Helo pilot I spent a few years around Onslow Inlet N.C. ( Camp Lejune ). Can't believe no one else has already posted this on the thread but sand fleas are some of the best bait for surf fishing for Pompano & Flounder, as well as the other fish already mentioned, which are caught right in the surf real close to where you can dig up the sand fleas. I still use them every time I fish the Outer Banks. If you don't find them where you're trying, just move down the beach a few yards.


----------



## Mackman

I have always heard they were good bait but have never had any luck with them. Any special way to hook them?


----------



## TopSnipe

Mackman, check out this thread for some info on hooking sand fleas.
http://floridasurffishing.com/cgi-bin/floridasurffishing/noteboards/gowge.cgi?read=61497#61497 

Hope it helps.....Kurt


----------



## FL FISHERMAN

Easiest way I have seen is from the bottom up. They have a semi hard shell so they tend to stay on very well. Hope this helps


----------



## Topsailbum

dont buy the little critters, dig em for free, they are everywhere


----------

